# TinCanSailor



## TinCanSailor (Apr 1, 2017)

*Wednesday, 4/5/2017
New onboard here. What brought me here was stumbling on an explaination from someone on this site, regarding BORDERLINE PERSONALITY DISORDER. That suddenly cleared up what I've been experiencing with my wife of 29 years. Not one therapist or counselor even hinted of that. The most recent therapist said I was, CO-DEPENDENT and suggested I joint a CODA Group (which I have and have found it quite valuable.
Will be back to this site probably later today. *


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Tincansailor. I read, "The Last Stand of the Tin Can Sailor." Hornfischer. Excellent book! 

Are you at your last stand with your marriage?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

